# is this an good detail plan



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

before start of winter i plan to give car full detail

im going to foam car
rinse off
2bm wash
rinse
dry
de tar
rinse
clay
rinse
1 coat of srp
1 coat of ez creme glaze
1 coat of 915


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

the main body of that seams ok,

just all the little bits like cleaning the wheels and windows and dressing plastics etc to add :thumb:


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah forgot to add wheels and trims is there much point in using a glaze after srp or would 2 coats of srp be just as effective


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

it depends on the colour of the car etc it is not necessary but it won't do any harm applying it :thumb:


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

It's a light green colour


----------



## ANdrew001 (Nov 14, 2010)

Need advice as well guys.. Mine is black. Beginning is the same as stevept, just curious about the last three steps. I was gonna go for SRP ---> ultra deep shine polish (could somebody tell me what's the difference between those two?) ---> AG hd wax. Is that the right choice guys?


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all! 

I'm a detailing :newbie: and i want to ask from You if these steps are good for detailing a vehicle? :

1. Aggresive snow foam to strip off the old wax/sealant protection
-rinse with pressure washer
2. 2 bucket method wash with car shampoo
-rinse with pressure washer
3. Clay
-snow foam after the claying process - rinse with pressure washer
-drying with soft microfibre
4. SERIOUS PERFORMANCE NON-ABRASIVE PAINT CLEANER by a rotary polisher :buffer: on a 3M blue finishing pad. - microfibre for buffing off
5. AUTOGLYM SUPER RESIN POLISH (to mask swirls) by a rotary polisher :buffer: on a polishing pad (waffle structure) - microfibre for buffing off
6. Protection: 3M Performance Finish by hand with a foam applicator - microfibre for buffing off

3M Performance Finish as a LSP will not strip away the fillers from the AG SRP?

Thanks in advance 

PS: Sorry from my English


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

GeRoY said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a detailing :newbie: and i want to ask from You if these steps are good for detailing a vehicle? :
> 
> ...


Somebody can help?  Thanks and Happy New Year for all


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

What do you mean by aggressive snow foam??


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

GeRoY said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a detailing :newbie: and i want to ask from You if these steps are good for detailing a vehicle? :
> 
> ...


Not sure why you would want to use a non abrasive paint cleaner and then after that use a slightly abrasive paint cleaner with fillers?
Better off skipping that part imo and just use the SRP.
Not really sure about the 3M performance finish as i dont have any experience with it but if its designed as a LSP then shouldnt affect the fillers laid down by SRP.:thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Clay step would remove any sealant or wax, snow foam is a pre-wax step to soften grime. You need a strong cleaner to remove sealant like fairy liquid or APC. But clay is more than enough. I would not use snow foam after clay, but it depends on what lube you use. Rinse would be good if you use some mild lube. I use ONR as lube and i wash, lube and dry without any needs of snow foam and rinse. Step 4 is redundant you can go direclty on SRP. For a newbie i suggest by hand or DA with a polish pad. I don't know Performance finish but any sealant or wax is good over SRP.


----------



## billmassey (Aug 10, 2010)

ANdrew001 said:


> Need advice as well guys.. Mine is black. Beginning is the same as stevept, just curious about the last three steps. I was gonna go for SRP ---> ultra deep shine polish (could somebody tell me what's the difference between those two?) ---> AG hd wax. Is that the right choice guys?


I think that UDS has a glaze in it as well. Am i'm reading it right that you're going to apply both? because they both use fillers so you'll probably just remove the first polish with the second one so it's probably best to use just one. UDS is recommended for dark coloured cars so would be good for you, however as you're using HD Wax i think AG recommend SRP.


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

ben330 said:


> Not sure why you would want to use a non abrasive paint cleaner and then after that use a slightly abrasive paint cleaner with fillers?
> Better off skipping that part imo and just use the SRP.
> Not really sure about the 3M performance finish as i dont have any experience with it but if its designed as a LSP then shouldnt affect the fillers laid down by SRP.:thumb:


Thank You very much for the answer  . Ok then I will skip the paint cleaner. I just wanted to put the SRP to a nice clean surface. I think the clay should be enough for the deep cleaning, then after the clay i will put SRP, after that as LSP i will put 3M performance finish. It is a sealant based on siloxanes (that was written between the ingredients). Maybe i will buy Nattys paste wax for topping up the the 3M sealant for the nice wetlook shine. Thank You very much again for Your answer


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

OGGYsri said:


> What do you mean by aggressive snow foam??


Aggressive Snow foam is NERTA CARNET JUMBO. It's a Swiss made snow foam, it has a pH 12,6. It will strip wax away at a good dilution . Just for the pre wash stage. After the detailing as a pre-wash i will use only ph neutral snow foam.


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

GeRoY said:


> Thank You very much for the answer  . Ok then I will skip the paint cleaner. I just wanted to put the SRP to a nice clean surface. I think the clay should be enough for the deep cleaning, then after the clay i will put SRP, after that as LSP i will put 3M performance finish. It is a sealant based on siloxanes (that was written between the ingredients). Maybe i will buy Nattys paste wax for topping up the the 3M sealant for the nice wetlook shine. Thank You very much again for Your answer


Yeah your right mate, the clay will strip any contaminants from the paint ready for your SRP. 
There are lots of members that apply wax on top of the sealant but its not needed really. Its just more so if you prefer the look given by a wax but ive always prefered the look of a sealant LSP. :thumb:


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

ercapoccia said:


> Clay step would remove any sealant or wax, snow foam is a pre-wax step to soften grime. You need a strong cleaner to remove sealant like fairy liquid or APC. But clay is more than enough. I would not use snow foam after clay, but it depends on what lube you use. Rinse would be good if you use some mild lube. I use ONR as lube and i wash, lube and dry without any needs of snow foam and rinse. Step 4 is redundant you can go direclty on SRP. For a newbie i suggest by hand or DA with a polish pad. I don't know Performance finish but any sealant or wax is good over SRP.


Thanks. This NERTA CARNET JUMBO snow foam is strong enough to strip away the wax it has pH 12,6 , it's tested by me for wax removal  . These are good news for me, that the paint cleaner step is not neccessary, less time and work it will take. As a lube i will use shampoo and water mix for the clay. I have only rotary polisher with finishing,polishing and light polishing pad. I have some experiences with this type of polisher. I will work carefully at low RPMs and then when i will see that a speed up is necessary i will pull a bit up the RPMs. Thanks for the answer


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

ben330 said:


> Yeah your right mate, the clay will strip any contaminants from the paint ready for your SRP.
> There are lots of members that apply wax on top of the sealant but its not needed really. Its just more so if you prefer the look given by a wax but ive always prefered the look of a sealant LSP. :thumb:


Thanks mate  .Then i will keep my money in my pocket  and i wont throw it out for the carnauba wax  when it wont make any noticable difference. I think that the protection from the 3M performance finish is enough and the shine too. I applyed this 3M performance finish in november, and the beading is still strong enough even in these harsh winters.
Thanks mate once more.

PS. Sorry for my English


----------



## Toplights (Apr 29, 2009)

GeRoy,You'r english is superb.:wave:


----------

